# Good alternative to the Festool TS55 REQ



## cmmyakman

Great review, I'm sold - thanks!


----------



## SpartyOn

Thank you for the review. I have just recently put a track saw on my radar/wish list and this is very helpful!


----------



## rad457

The Makita was my first choice, but then I came across the Dewalt on sale with a long track included, haven't been sorry yet!


----------



## TechTeacher04

I looked at the same kit, the ability to carry the long track under my tonneau cover was a concern. I like the festool compatability more, all of my other corded and cordless tools are dewalt, it almost pained me to buy the makita. Noone in the area had a dewalt i could put my hands on, the makita is similar to the festool that is carried at my local Woodcraft store. Had somone had the dewalt i might be writing a different review.


----------



## Spitfire1

I've been having trouble using a circular saw and various edge guides to break down plywood. I think this will be my next purchase for my garage shop.


----------

